# Chainsaw accident you need to see on Renovation Realities



## gzecc (Jan 17, 2014)

Was watching this show tonight and saw this wicked kickback. If you get a chance to see it for yourself it is worth it.
Amazing how people think, as long as they can rent a tool, they can use it!
Show is Charles and Jocelyn Threatt Renovation Realities


----------



## ironspider (Jan 17, 2014)

Shortly after Hurricane Sandy, one of my clients came in, he's an Emergency room surgeon, so i asked what type of injuries were common due to the hurricanes.  His answer:  "Chainsaws"  it makes sense, but certainly not what i was expecting.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 18, 2014)

.........and they can happen in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 18, 2014)

Was this staged drama the reality type shows are known for?


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 18, 2014)

Renovation Realities is a pretty good show. I was hooked on that for a while. I doubt that it was staged, but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 18, 2014)

I searched it but couldn't find the actual incident on Youtube. Anyone have a link?


----------



## gzecc (Jan 18, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Was this staged drama the reality type shows are known for?


 
No way it was staged. Guy almost lost his head.


----------



## Adkjake (Jan 18, 2014)

without pics or video, it didn't happen! Reality TV is so suspect, did it happen in real time? I'm a doubting Thomas.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've seen the aftermath of a friend of mine in college.  Hurricane Fran rolled through and local contractors were paying us college students 30/hr to cut up down trees.  All of this with no protective gear or training.  Just handed us chainsaws and said get to work.  Few of us had ever learned to use a saw before then.  My buddy was lucky his shoulder was all that was chewed up and mostly just skin damage. At least the contractor paid the ER bill and subsequent medication.


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2014)

There is no chainsaw accident I "need" to see.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 18, 2014)

fossil said:


> There is no chainsaw accident I "need" to see.



I meant no disrespect. Its my understanding that it wasn't an accident, just a close call. I was curious to see what he was trying to do. 
I fear that my comment may have come off differently than I meant it.


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2014)

Talkin' about the thread title, that's all.


----------



## Giles (Jan 18, 2014)

I "THINK" I saw the video you are referring to. The people look familiar and the guy was cutting shrubbery or something and there was  net-wire fencing behind the brush, that was visible. The chainsaw kicked back off the wire--I guess--and nicked his shoulder. The young lady patched him up.
If this is the one, I called my wife into the room and run the controller back for her to see.
Don't see how it could have been "staged" !!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 18, 2014)

fossil said:


> There is no chainsaw accident I "need" to see.


I agree fossil. I want to see it so I might learn something from it- being a novice, and I do cut by myself more often than not. I didn't mean any disrespect either


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2014)

Look, I'm not talking about "disrespect" or anything else other than my personal feelings about this.  I think I can learn everything I need to learn about chainsaw safety without watching videos of other people injuring themselves.  I'm 65, and when I was in Jr High School about to reach driving age (~1962), the California Highway Patrol brought their traveling driving safety show to my school.  So we all sat in an auditorium and watched actual footage of the carnage of automobile accidents.   I really didn't need to see that to know that driving could be dangerous.  Likewise, I don't need to see anyone else's blood to understand that a chainsaw can be dangerous.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2014)

I have to admit to going over the to the Directv site to see if they had it.  They do but that network isn't in my subscription.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 18, 2014)

I understand Fossil, I think me and D8Chumley are just stating our cases so that we wont be taken as gawkers or the type of people that get entertainment from other peoples misery.
Once again, we are at the mercy of the font.


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2014)

Never thought you were, buddy.


----------



## gregbesia (Jan 19, 2014)

.             Watch at your own risk!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 19, 2014)

Giles said:


> Don't see how it could have been "staged" !!


 
I am not sayin this was staged, just put out the possibility.  Today with video editing anything is possible and certainly plausible in a reality show.


----------



## Osage (Jan 19, 2014)

This should help anyone who thinks you can handle a saw with out giving safety some thought. I have a pair of chaps that have a cut at that exact spot.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 19, 2014)

Be like this guy . 


And NOT like this guy............


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 19, 2014)

I know there's a lot of guys here with plenty of experience and training using chainsaws (me not being one of them). Anyone want to recommend a good resource for some basics? I've looked at videos from the manufacturers but since I don't get much "seat" time I'm always looking for more/better info.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 19, 2014)

Thistle said:


> Be like this guy .
> 
> 
> And NOT like this guy............




How "Kete" did not end up dead is a mystery as is how he's gotten this far in life. It's one thing to be ignorant but another to not have enough sense to learn a few basics.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 19, 2014)

Giles said:


> I "THINK" I saw the video you are referring to. The people look familiar and the guy was cutting shrubbery or something and there was  net-wire fencing behind the brush, that was visible. The chainsaw kicked back off the wire--I guess--and nicked his shoulder. The young lady patched him up.
> If this is the one, I called my wife into the room and run the controller back for her to see.
> Don't see how it could have been "staged" !!


 
Thats it.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 19, 2014)

gregbesia said:


> .             Watch at your own risk!




Thats it. Thanks for finding it. One lucky guy. Dumb, but lucky!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 19, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> How "Kete" did not end up dead is a mystery as is how he's gotten this far in life. It's one thing to be ignorant but another to not have enough sense to learn a few basics.


 

Precisely.And to laugh about it afterwards & think its "f*^%$# awesome" shows how ignorant some people really are.
Best things he could do is 1.Put that saw down before he kills himself or someone else.2.Sell it & use the money to hire a real pro who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 19, 2014)

Thistle,

Thanks for the video on Kete's fail.  Everything said "barberchair" so he cut's a heavy leaner without a face, "chairs" the tree, hangs it and then does it again.  Amazing the third tree didn't do God's work of throwing a little bleach in the gene pool.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

Thistle said:


> And NOT like this guy............



I didn't know the guy was videoing me that day.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 19, 2014)

After seeing Kete in action I am reminded of the famous quote by Dean Wormer; "Fat drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son".


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 19, 2014)

I think the video of Kete is staged.   Yeah, no doubt it was staged,,,,,,,










Because NO ONE can be THAT clueless!!


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jan 19, 2014)

thats some scary footage..could of got is neck!!....i haven't seen or experienced kick back like that before and i hope i don't have too


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jan 20, 2014)

After seeing this yesterday, I went home and jumped on youtube and was blown away at some of the footage on there with people not knowing how to use a chainsaw...this bit of footage in particular had me shaking my head....


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 20, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> I know there's a lot of guys here with plenty of experience and training using chainsaws (me not being one of them). Anyone want to recommend a good resource for some basics? I've looked at videos from the manufacturers but since I don't get much "seat" time I'm always looking for more/better info.



From a city boy's POV.... the fella in the first video obviously didn't think.  If you're gonna use ANY tool (chainsaw, electrical appliance, wood stove, handgun, etc. etc) the first question is, "How might I hurt myself or someone else?"  5 seconds' consideration of that question trumps all the training in the world.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> After seeing this yesterday, I went home and jumped on youtube and was blown away at some of the footage on there with people not knowing how to use a chainsaw...this bit of footage in particular had me shaking my head....




And they can vote.
And buy guns.
And, in most states, teach your children....


----------



## blazincajun (Jan 24, 2014)

What goes on in some people's mind?
Speaking of safety - wife gave me chaps and safety helmet for Christmas.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 27, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Anyone want to recommend a good resource for some basics?



If you've got 45 minutes to kill, this is the best instructional chainsaw video I've seen:


----------

